# Brandti???



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Dentic


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I also agree, denticulatus. I always see these in my lfs sold as brandtii. They seem to be very agressive though, they always feed them pinkies in front of customers and they love em.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

yup definatly a dent. nice piranha though, i have had a ton of these guys through the years.

still one of the most commonly mis-identified piranha though


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> yup definatly a dent. nice piranha though, i have had a ton of these guys through the years.
> 
> still one of the most commonly mis-identified piranha though


x2


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They always sell these guys at PJ's Pet Shop as Brandtii its pretty whack since they put a description of the fish printed off from pfury and the brandtii in the picture looks nothing like the one in the tank.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Plum said:


> Dentic


Definitely a Dentic
nice fish tho, I Have seen in Big Al and he is a finger chaser and does have beautiful orange color~~lol :rasp:


----------

